# Rising Fuel Prices



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 2, 2007)

Found a place you can save if you want to join the club ! How do you save in the current market ?


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Explain Please.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 5, 2007)

Pass the cost along to the customer.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Pass the cost along to the customer.



That is a fantastic idea...

I def. do the same thing.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 5, 2007)

And put a shelf life date on estimates to avoid getting bit by large unforseen price spikes.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> And put a shelf life date on estimates to avoid getting bit by large unforseen price spikes.



Ah, a point i never really thought of...i like it

What is an appropriate "shelf life date"...???

Thanks 

Canyon


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm using 90 days right now and that has protected me pretty well from rising fuel costs. During the winter months in the Northeast I have been playing with the idea of going 30-45 days.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I'm using 90 days right now and that has protected me pretty well from rising fuel costs. During the winter months in the Northeast I have been playing with the idea of going 30-45 days.



Sounds like a good number to me. Def. a sufficent amount of time for the customer to, read it over, get other bids, figure it out...and proceed on. 

Thanks for the tip.

Canyon


----------

